# Elirlandes is now a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Elirlandes has joined the moderation team for the Spanish-English forums.

Elirlandes, I look forward to working with you. 

Mike


----------



## Vanda

yayyy!!!! 

Bem-vindo ao time, Irlandês!

Boa sorte!​


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenido al equipo, Irlandés!


----------



## ampurdan

Welcome, elIrlandes!

I'm happy to put some more merry green among all that greyish blue.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome to the team!  I'm really looking forward to moderating with you.


----------



## swift

Ésta sí que es una buena noticia.

Mucho ánimo, amigo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard, mate! *


----------



## cyanista

A jolly big welcome and good luck to ye, lad!


----------



## Sowka

Welcome, elirlandes


----------



## Gévy

Bienvenue Elirlandes ! Amuse-toi bien surtout et si tu as le moindre problème, on est là !  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## elirlandes

Thanks all...
I am delighted to be part of the moderator family - and hope to add a little bit of value to the forum.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¡Enhorabuena campeón! 

Saludos y Suerte. 

Ant


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Benvenuto all'irlandese!


----------



## frida-nc

Hi and a warm welcome, ElIrlandés!


----------



## panjabigator

Hurray!  Welcome to the team


----------



## fsabroso

¡Bienvenido a equipo!


----------



## turi

No se pueden equivocar con esta muy buena elección. 

Felicito a el irlandés, y le deseo la mejor de las suertes. 

Un saludo,

Juan


----------

